# Moving from UK to US



## meganf0412 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello,

I have been looking into the process of moving to the US early next year from the UK over the last month or so. I am American and my husband is British. We will have lived in the UK for over a year together at the time of applying, and will have been married for just over two years.

I feel pretty confident about the first step in the process (filling out the I-130) and where to mail all of the forms and supporting evidence (US Embassy in London) and paying the first fee, however I am a bit unsure what comes next. If the I-130 is approved, what will my husband and I have to do? Do we have to go in for interviews? Biometrics? Both? Also are there any other fees other than the $420 for the I-130? (I am assuming yes but am having trouble finding this information).

Also, it is my plan to use my aunt and uncle as joint sponsors as they earn well over six figures and are sure to meet any financial requirements. From what I understand this is allowed and and they just have to prove they earn 125% over the poverty line for our household size. Is this correct? Does anyone have a link to where the details are listed for minimum requirements? This is very important for me to note now as I am hoping to not have to find a job until we move over (as we will stay with family for a few weeks until we can get fully settled).

Last but not least, assuming everything is filed correctly and there are no hiccups, am I correct in a 6 month average time frame since we would be applying in London? (For instance we plan on applying in late January 2016 and hope to move by June/July 2016).

Any help is appreciated, even links to other threads!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think six months may be cutting it a bit short - but best to check the information posted by the US Consulate in London. Applying for an Immigrant Visa | Embassy of the United States Click on the box for I am the spouse.... of a US citizen. They have a pretty good step by step listing with links to the bits and pieces of the process.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/files/form/i-864p.pdf


----------



## meganf0412 (Mar 11, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> I think six months may be cutting it a bit short - but best to check the information posted by the US Consulate in London. Applying for an Immigrant Visa | Embassy of the United States Click on the box for I am the spouse.... of a US citizen. They have a pretty good step by step listing with links to the bits and pieces of the process.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you for the info! 

I think if you are applying in the UK with the London embassy the process is a bit shorter but I'm not too sure... hoping someone with first hand experience will chime in?


----------



## meganf0412 (Mar 11, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> http://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/files/form/i-864p.pdf


That's really helpful, thank you so much!


----------



## eugen (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you for the informations!


----------



## redstripe54 (Sep 2, 2015)

look at the website, everything is on there in detail, I'm half way through my fiancée visa (1-129) and found it invaluable!


----------



## en09art (Jun 23, 2013)

I think I remember you trying to get your UK visa when I was and now we're both looking to move back to the US!  

But we are in the same boat! Going to send the I-130 to the London location asap and then what happens after that? 
I also can't find the form that the affadavit of support is supposed to fill out? That comes after the I-130 is approved right?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

en09art said:


> I think I remember you trying to get your UK visa when I was and now we're both looking to move back to the US!
> 
> But we are in the same boat! Going to send the I-130 to the London location asap and then what happens after that?
> I also can't find the form that the affadavit of support is supposed to fill out? That comes after the I-130 is approved right?


Travel.state.gov or USCIS.gov or Google provide free access to forms, q&a, instructions and fees.


----------

